# Ethafoam creature



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Bad *****


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

That is friggin' awesome!


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome! How much did it run ? Let us know how it holds up.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Create a design and cut outs of all the pieces


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Cool !!! WAY COOL !!!!


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Cut all of the shapes out with a jigsaw and start melting the pieces together with a high powered heat gun.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Attach all pieces of the main body. I left the head off to attach later.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Once put together, start carving with a large xacto or electric knife. One of the pics shows how light this is...about 10 pounds when done.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

That's amazing!!!!!!!
When do you start production to the public? :wink:


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Once carving is roughly done, decide on the shape of the head, make a template, cut and melt together in the same manner.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Alittle bit of fine tuning, paint and your done.


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

Absolutely awsome.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

How well does it stop arrows?


----------



## huntertibbs (Jan 13, 2013)

That's awesome, I found my winter project


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Thats totally cool, my hats off to you


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> How well does it stop arrows?


Who cares!! Thats bad ass!


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

DaneHunter said:


> Who cares!! Thats bad ass!


I'm only asking bc of its decent I'm gonna make a crap ton of 3d targets this winter! Haha


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Wow! I'm impressed! To take an idea and transform it to a 3d target like that is exceptional. Kudos to you!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

That is awesome. Very cool.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## Samuraiarcher (May 26, 2006)

By far, one of the coolest things I've seen!


----------



## siowabowhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

that is a piece of art!! great talent


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

pretty good craftsmanship man very cool


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

The simplicity of it is awesome! Very well done and Im quite jealous of your craftsmen ship


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

So how well does it stop arrows?


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome work, where do you get the foam?


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Nobby said:


> you will probably find your answers in my other posts. Thanks for that.


Those would be:
Homemade 3d targets
More homemade 3d targets
Even More 3D Ethafoam Targets


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice!!!!!!! I don't think you could have bought one and it look any better!!!! That thing is amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Juju (Jun 14, 2013)

Archer AND artisan. Do you work in the movie prop industry??


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. These types of targets with this type of foam stops arrows incredibly well and last a long time. We have had some of these animals in our club for many years shoot after shoot. Thanks TomVis, for posting the threads for a few more animals we have built. Check them out. Sky is the limit with this type of foam.
Cheers
Nobby


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks awesome!


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

This looks incredible. Now I want to build a few. My wife is going to hate me this winter lol. 

Romey


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome work. Tagging for later.


----------



## siowabowhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

Did you use 6 pound foam?? or did you go with 4, I heard the 2 pound will not stop arrows, and also where did you purchase it from, Thanks!!!


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

All 2.2 foam in this case. most animals have a 4 pound in the middle. Here is another one we did recently.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

That absolutely ROCKS !!! I may have to road trip to one of your shoots !!! Forget the R-100 I will head out and shoot with you guys....

PS, I am jealous, I once work in a very well equipped shop with other craftsmen and the doors closed....


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

My buddies and I have been pondering having a little yard gnome shoot at my place and this would be a perfect method to make the targets. I can get my kids to paint them..... It would not cost too much to make 10 little 24" gnomes.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

what do you estimate your final cost to be after making this? Looks great though that's for sure.

Also, how did you mark the vital areas in, melt them in?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Maxtor said:


> what do you estimate your final cost to be after making this? Looks great though that's for sure.
> 
> Also, how did you mark the vital areas in, melt them in?


Those are just the scoring rings, the vitals are in the knees....LOL, LOL


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Those are way up on the cool list, great work.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool project!


----------



## luvelkhunt (Dec 9, 2013)

cool cool,cool,cool!!!


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

It took 2 1/2 sheeta of 4x9 2lb eathafoam sheets. they have almost tripled in price here in Canada from what I used to pay for them so giving a price we pay may not be the same as south of the border folk. As far as the kill zones, they are melted in with a template and a soldering iron. Easy as pie.


----------



## Kinkajou (Mar 2, 2013)

Very interesting, I have used ethafoam from some packages and works great.
Problem is that I have never been able to find a source.
I have seen Dow corning to offer it in their web site
I have tried to contact the, without any response.

Anyway, great target!


----------



## ksukid (Feb 6, 2012)

Just curious as to how far an arrow will stick in these targets?


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

All depends on the density of the foam. 2.2 lb is the lightest I use and this creature is 2.2. The arrows, depending on the poundage, can go in about 6-8 inches. Like I said though, light foam on this animal but easy pull. If I made the center of the kill with 4.4 then they would not go in nearly as far. Once again, it depends on the poundage and even the arrows. Skinny arrows penetrate deeper. This foam last a long time.


----------



## islandflyin (Sep 6, 2011)

I have shot this creature and I can honestly it was awesome to come up to the peg and see this thing staring back at me. It stood up very well to the arrows and I am sure it will be around for a long time!

Great work John!


----------



## ironhorse (May 22, 2004)

Awesome work!Thanks for sharing.Now to try and find a place that sells that foam.Anyone?


----------



## Bad Juju (Jun 14, 2013)

I hate you, too much talent. Joking :wink: 
:77::77::77::77:


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Well Done!




Hutch


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

How about a giant mutant whitetail buck. I bet you guys have a ton of fun shooting. I still can't get over how over the top your work is. Please post some more stuff.


----------



## jakejohnson (Oct 6, 2009)

That is unreal!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Very cool! Now get busy and make me one.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

If you are looking for a supplier it's usually pretty easy to find, a ton of companies carry it as a stock item. The key is to know where to look. This stuff is typically used for shipping cushioning in crates and cardboard boxes for retail items. So Search for shipping products wholesalers in your area. seems the common terminology is closed cell polyethylene and it's sold as "Planks" not sheets. If you google search for Shipping Supplies planks "YourCity" who ever comes up in the search results will almost assuredly have Ethafoam even if they don't call it by that brand name. 

here is a US Supplier but you'll need to request a quote and likely need a business number.
http://full-service-packaging.mil-specpkg.com/item/foam-cushioning/heavy-density-ethafoam-foam-planks/item-1758

Here is one in my home town of Seattle.
http://www.uline.com/BL_868/Plank-Foam

A Michigan Supplier
http://www.foamforyou.com/polyethylene_foam.htm


Looks like a Monster like the one Nobby posted at the beginning of this thread will easily cost you $1000.00 US, so it's not inexpensive stuff, but it will allow you to create some super cool targets in custom shapes it's just that they are not likely to be a whole lot cheaper. One of the things to consider is to build your critter using the Ethafoam and leave the kill area empty you could then use the Reinhard repair kits to fill in the kill area. Or just use the repair kit to fill it in after it is shot out. Either way having a custom target like Nobby's is indescribably cool!

Awesome job Nobby!


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for your info BOw Bender and your kind words. There was about 2 1/2 sheets of this foam in this creature. It ran our club about $450 to $500. This animal will last a long time but ill have to have the center changed sooer or later. I usually will replace it with 4.4lb in the center but didn't have any so could not use it this time. Filling the center with R. replcement foam or 3D Country foam is probably what I will do when the time arises a few years down the road.
Cheers


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Pure talent. Great job and thanks for sharing. 
Thanks to Bow Bender for his great info as well.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

any creature updates? how has it lasted so far?


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

I shot this target not too long ago. 2 Months maybe? Still holding up fantastic.


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

I've seen several guys on here asking about the bonding process. As Nobby stated, he uses a high heat gun... and melts the layers together. I'd like to elaborate on the process, and Nobby can correct me if I'm wrong. 
I believe once the layers are cut, you start by working at one edge, and holding the pieces near each other like a V and heating both surfaces equally until they start to show signs of getting excessively soft. Then press them together, (appears as though Nobby kneels or sits on them) and, slowly work your way forward. Keep heating in towards the "V" of the 2 pieces that are now cooling and bonding, and keep slowly working your way forward., heating and pressing and scooting and kneeling/sitting to compress the melted surfaces as they cool.
I hope I'm at least close on my explanation... I'd hate for Nobby to have to come in and undo the storytelling damage I've done. LOL


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

That is awesome !


----------



## josephmrtn (Oct 7, 2012)

Freaking awesome!!


----------



## hoytrulez (Jul 27, 2009)

Badass!! Nice work!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Sweet looking targets!!


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Very cool my 9 year old son would flip if we had one of these in the back yard and would be great project to build together.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought some Ethafoam from a supplier in New Hampshire. For a 4'x9' sheet of white, 4 pound density (2# density just doesn't last for us) it costs $118.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

mainehunt said:


> I bought some Ethafoam from a supplier in New Hampshire. For a 4'x9' sheet of white, 4 pound density (2# density just doesn't last for us) it costs $118.


Do you mind sharing the supplier you purchased from? Would be interested in placing an order possibly


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's a supplier http://www.foamforyou.com/polyethylene_foam.htm no experience using this supplier, just a website I found.


----------



## spalding756 (Jan 17, 2013)

Where do u order the foam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok. I could see me building one of those. Then, one night, I would go out to the shed, see it and have a heart attack.


----------



## Ozzie_323 (Oct 29, 2016)

Cool


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: Ok. I could see me building one of those. Then, one night, I would go out to the shed, see it and have a heart attack.


----------



## Buttista (Feb 12, 2016)

that looks awesome


----------



## spalding756 (Jan 17, 2013)

mainehunt said:


> I bought some Ethafoam from a supplier in New Hampshire. For a 4'x9' sheet of white, 4 pound density (2# density just doesn't last for us) it costs $118.


How thick do I need to make a 24x24 target with 4pound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowguy1101 (Nov 18, 2016)

pretty cool!


----------



## rivalstrings (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice job.


----------



## Kendale (10 mo ago)

That’s really Kool


----------



## Mj333 (Sep 24, 2021)

Awesome target


----------



## Matthew Price (Aug 10, 2014)

So cool!


----------



## Don't Move!! (8 mo ago)

Amazing! Wish I had one of these in my backyard!


----------



## jfjhunter01 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nobby said:


> As promised, I will attach a step by step process on how a buddy and I created this unique 3D target. We call it a TUSON, named after an ancient mythical creature. The pictures will do the explaining so there will not be many words describing our process. I have posted many animals before and have explained and answered all the questions so please take the time to read these posts of mine before you ask a question. I am not on AT a lot to answer questions but as I mentioned, you will probably find your answers in my other posts. Thanks for that. This creature is approx. 6 ½’ tall. Step by step is coming.
> Cheers
> Nobby
> 
> ...


what in the Hollywood is going on here.. nice..


----------



## HIGHTAIL12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Dude, well done! Just what I need, another diy project!


----------



## Matthew Price (Aug 10, 2014)

Very cool build!


----------

